# IJOY Limitless RDTA Atomizer - 4ml



## 3avape (29/4/16)

IJOY Limitless RDTA Atomizer - 4ml, is a rebuildable genesis style tank with 2 post deck. With 4ml juice capacity, IJOY Limitless RDTA features innovative side filling, adjustable airflow, Hybrid compatible and innovative cotton reservoirs.

*Features:*


2 post deck
Adjustable Brass Pin with PEEK insulator
Hybrid Compatible
Innovative cotton reservoirs
4ml juice capacity
Innovative juice side filling
Adjustable airflow - Dual Slotted
Delrin chuff cap
Dual Coil Compatible
Pure flavor
Great vapor production
Smoothest airflow
Easy and high rate wick
Adjustable gold-plated pin
Adjustable airflow
*Contents:*
1 x Limitless RDTA
1 x Spare parts poly-bag


----------



## Zahz (29/4/16)

Ijoy partnered up with limitless  FTW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DS_vaper (29/4/16)

Where could I find this

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zahz (29/4/16)

DS_vaper said:


> Where could I find this
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


You can get them from @3avape, in South Africa I don't think anyone has stock of this yet. They have the Ijoy tornado only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DS_vaper (29/4/16)

Ok cool thanks a mill @Zahz

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3avape (30/4/16)

DS_vaper said:


> Ok cool thanks a mill @Zahz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


you can get them here,or you can also contact our distributor in SA
https://www.3avape.com/ijoy-limitless-rdta-atomizer-4ml.html


----------



## MorneW (30/4/16)

@3avape Who is your distributor in SA?


----------



## 3avape (30/4/16)

MorneW said:


> @3avape Who is your distributor in SA?


You can try to contact Vapers Corner

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (30/4/16)

I like this. Can it do single coil please?

@Vapers Corner please confirm if and when.


----------



## Vapers Corner (3/5/16)

Andre said:


> I like this. Can it do single coil please?
> 
> @Vapers Corner please confirm if and when.



@Andre, We have placed a preorder with the supplier. I will update you when I know more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 3avape (4/5/16)

Andre said:


> I like this. Can it do single coil please?
> 
> @Vapers Corner please confirm if and when.



The limitless rdta cant do single coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (13/5/16)

Hi. We have them in stock here.

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/just-arrived-78

Mods/3avape. Please delete this message if I'm not allowed to post here


----------



## 3avape (14/5/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> Hi. We have them in stock here.
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/just-arrived-78
> 
> Mods/3avape. Please delete this message if I'm not allowed to post here


you are welcome here,dont worry about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

